# Suboxone 8mg Sublingual Strips



## 2fast92 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey y'all, I have't been on in a while but I got a new laptop so I can start back on here again. My question is is there anything I can take or use to potentiate my 8gm suboxone for recreational use? I do get prescribed it if that makes a difference. It's been great for me because when I take it I don't have the urge to take any other drugs, especially my weakness, opiates. I'm on a regiment to take an 8mg strip every two days. 

I take the suboxone for the high it gives me which lasts for a very long time (up to 8 hrs) and makes me not even consider taking any other drugs, even smoking bud. The main problem I've been having is that I've been taking suboxone every two days. After the first week I had no problems but now when I take the full 8mg strip every two days it seems to not be giving me the high I need to not take opiates. Opiates are not something I want to start again either but if I can't get the suboxone to give me the old high it used to I'm afraid I might go back to opiates. I'm also prescribed 1mg Xanax XR twice a day. Would the xanax xr help potentiate the suboxone so it works better and I can stay away from opiates again? Also, is there anything else I can do to potentiate the strips? Also, they're the sublingual 8mg strips. I take them by letting dissolve under my tongue, is there any other route of administration I can use to make the bioavalability higher? From what I've read the bioavailablity by letting it dissolve under your tongue only get 30% into your system. I heard snorting might be better but i don't know how to do that. I don't want to shoot it cuz I hate needles and I'm sure all that orange shit in it when it's dissolved can't be good for my veins.

Any advice would help out a lot. I need help badly because if I can't find a way to make my suboxone stronger I'm really afraid that I'll go back to opiates and I don't want that at all. Please help me.


----------



## sonar (Aug 14, 2012)

Stick it up your ass. No joke. It works. Much higher bioavailability.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

in the uk they are widely abused, people will crush them and sniff.

or sonar is right stick it up ya arse as nasty as that sounds.............


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 15, 2012)

The whole strip? Won't it dissolve and then drip out?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> The whole strip? Won't it dissolve and then drip out?


Only if your asshole normally leaks. Rectal administration is nearly as strong as IV. Standard opioid potentiators work. Sub has a limit on how much it can do because it isn't a full agonist. The point of it as a maintainence med is to keep you feeling ok and block the effects of other opioids.


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would I have to ball it up on the tip of my finger and jam it up there? HAHAHAHA


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2012)

Get an oral syringe and get it to make a suspension that can fit out the tip or dissolve it (I'm not familiar with the strips, so I don't know how soluble they are).


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 15, 2012)

So it'll be like a drug entema? hahahaha! They're pretty soluble as far as I know but I've only ever taken one sublingually. I just took 10mg 10 minutes ago with 6mg of xanax XR and I've got a six pack of budweiser. Gonna be a fun night. Celebrating my red fishing tournament win. I'm $1500.00 richer and have dinner for a week because of the tournament!


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 15, 2012)

eat some kratom or kratom extracts to potentiate it since you can't take other opiates. That's what I did. The w/ds were terrible from subs for me because it lasted over a month. i was snorting 16mg a day though. yeah, i just can't take opiates anymore 

the xanax will just make you want more drugs... take a few shots and smoke bud or something to save $$$


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 15, 2012)

Even if I could take opiates the naloxone that's in the strip with the buprenorphine would block the opiates from working. Naloxone is what they give you at the hospital for opiate OD's because it binds to the receptor in your brain and kicks the opiates outta there. I haven't ever snorted the Suboxone because I'm prescribed the sublingual strips.

Also, xanax doesn't make me want more drugs unless I take a _lot_ of it. I usually take the xanax as prescribed because I need it. Without the xanax I can go days without eating and not even get hungry and my stomach gets doused in flames because of my anxiety. I need the xanax to get through the day. I take 3mg XR in the morning when I wake up and 3mg XR at night. I'm also prescribed 10mg Valium for when I have _really_&#8203; bad day or a panic attack.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2012)

Little secret: the naloxone in Suboxone doesn't do a goddamn thing. The buprenorphine has a higher affinity for the mu receptor than naloxone does. You can IV bupe without getting precipitated withdrawals. It's in there to scare people so they don't try to IV them. My guess is when they were testing to see how much naloxone it took to cause precipitated withdrawals on injection the subjects had lied about how long it had been since they took dope. Also naloxone only works for like and hour or two anyway.
Kratom won't do shit, the 7-hydroxymitragynine has a much lower affinity for the mu receptor.
Also bupe withdrawals are usually much easier than ones from short acting full agonists. It's very easy to step down the dosage and the w/d when stopping from a low dose is even. Even jumping off 8mg/day cold turkey was nothing on the withdrawal from a smallish opioid habit. I guess if you've never had a real habit they could be considered bad.


----------



## sonar (Aug 15, 2012)

Fold it in half, then in half again. Get a little lube on your pinkie finger and kind of warm up your butthole once or twice. Then place the folded up square on your finger and up it goes.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 16, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Little secret: the naloxone in Suboxone doesn't do a goddamn thing. The buprenorphine has a higher affinity for the mu receptor than naloxone does. You can IV bupe without getting precipitated withdrawals. It's in there to scare people so they don't try to IV them. My guess is when they were testing to see how much naloxone it took to cause precipitated withdrawals on injection the subjects had lied about how long it had been since they took dope. Also naloxone only works for like and hour or two anyway.
> Kratom won't do shit, the 7-hydroxymitragynine has a much lower affinity for the mu receptor.
> Also bupe withdrawals are usually much easier than ones from short acting full agonists. It's very easy to step down the dosage and the w/d when stopping from a low dose is even. Even jumping off 8mg/day cold turkey was nothing on the withdrawal from a smallish opioid habit. I guess if you've never had a real habit they could be considered bad.


I can personally vouch that kratom got me more high when I was on suboxone (but so did other opiates, just not AS high, and it's a waste). The withdrawals from subs varies from person to person.... but the general consensus is that the withdrawal is less intense than other opioids, but lasts much longer. It laster over a month for me. You can't just say the w/d from suboxone "is nothing". That's nonsense. Also, most people already know you can IV subs.

The only time I went into precipitate w/d was when I used an oxy or something, then used a suoxone without waiting long enough. And it's no fun. Way more edgy than regular w/d. You don't have to worry about precipitated w/d if you do a suboxone... then do an oxy a couple hours later.


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 16, 2012)

Suboxone has single handedly saved my life.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 16, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> I can personally vouch that kratom got me more high when I was on suboxone (but so did other opiates, just not AS high, and it's a waste). The withdrawals from subs varies from person to person.... but the general consensus is that the withdrawal is less intense than other opioids, but lasts much longer. It laster over a month for me. You can't just say the w/d from suboxone "is nothing". That's nonsense. Also, most people already know you can IV subs.
> 
> The only time I went into precipitate w/d was when I used an oxy or something, then used a suoxone without waiting long enough. And it's no fun. Way more edgy than regular w/d. You don't have to worry about precipitated w/d if you do a suboxone... then do an oxy a couple hours later.


Fucking thing just ate most of my post.
Were you just on a really low (like <2mg) dose? Because past about 4mg it's really hard to blast through the blockade. Like potentially fatal without having supervision. Even 24 hours after an 8mg dose there is still a pretty strong blockade. I always found it took about 3-4 days to feel full effects from full agonists.
Bupe is a miracle drug for opioid addicts.


----------



## silusbotwin (Aug 17, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Little secret: the naloxone in Suboxone doesn't do a goddamn thing. The buprenorphine has a higher affinity for the mu receptor than naloxone does. You can IV bupe without getting precipitated withdrawals. It's in there to scare people so they don't try to IV them. My guess is when they were testing to see how much naloxone it took to cause precipitated withdrawals on injection the subjects had lied about how long it had been since they took dope. Also naloxone only works for like and hour or two anyway.
> Kratom won't do shit, the 7-hydroxymitragynine has a much lower affinity for the mu receptor.
> Also bupe withdrawals are usually much easier than ones from short acting full agonists. It's very easy to step down the dosage and the w/d when stopping from a low dose is even. Even jumping off 8mg/day cold turkey was nothing on the withdrawal from a smallish opioid habit. I guess if you've never had a real habit they could be considered bad.





MrEDuck said:


> Fucking thing just ate most of my post.
> Were you just on a really low (like <2mg) dose? Because past about 4mg it's really hard to blast through the blockade. Like potentially fatal without having supervision. Even 24 hours after an 8mg dose there is still a pretty strong blockade. I always found it took about 3-4 days to feel full effects from full agonists.
> Bupe is a miracle drug for opioid addicts.


This man speaks 100% fact. I've been through thousands of 8 mg subs as well as thousands of oxys/roxis/percs in the last 6 or 7 years and I agree with everything except the part about subs being easier to quit than other opioids.

In my experience it was harder to cold turkey from 2 mg of sub per day after months of the same dose, than it was to quit a 320 mg a day oxy habit cold turkey. You have to wean all the way down to .125 mg then start skipping days in between doses or else you will go through just as hard of WD's as you would from any other opiate (in my experience sub WD is much worse and lasts about twice as long).

Then again, everyones body and everyones situation is different so results will vary greatly.

As far as best ROA, I would say insufflation is the best way. I have an issue with placing things in my bum so I have never tried it rectal but intranasal is about twice as powerful as sublingual administration, and it seems to last forever unlike other opioids that are usually relatively short duration when taken intranasally. I have read studies that show that IV has the highest bioavailability, followed by rectal being second strongest and intranasal even less. Sublingual ROA offers a very short bioavailability of sub while oral offers somewhere in the ballpark of 1-2% which is basically like not taking anything.


----------



## Swag (Aug 17, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Suboxone has single handedly saved my life.


Until it stops getting you "high"...? Not to sound like a dick but if you wanna continue getting into an altered state from taking your maintenance medication than it seems that your not truly ready to give up your opiate addiction yet .


----------



## silusbotwin (Aug 17, 2012)

Swag said:


> Until it stops getting you "high"...? Not to sound like a dick but if you wanna continue getting into an altered state from taking your maintenance medication than it seems that your not truly ready to give up your opiate addiction yet .


I don't usually get involved in things that don't concern me but it seems as though you are hearing (reading) what you want to hear. He said it saved his life. I don't recall reading anywhere that he said he used it to clean himself up and stay clean. He said it saved his life. What I took from that is he was saying if he hadn't found out about suboxone, he probably would have overdosed on smack or something by now.

Your definitions are not the same as everybody else in the world. You just assumed you knew what his situation is when you don't.

Not trying to start trouble or anything, just trying to point out the error of your ways.

EDIT:


> I take the suboxone for the high it gives me which lasts for a very long time (up to 8 hrs) and makes me not even consider taking any other drugs,


Right in plain text he says what he is here for. You just twisted it so it would fit your own opinions and argument.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 17, 2012)

silusbotwin said:


> This man speaks 100% fact. I've been through thousands of 8 mg subs as well as thousands of oxys/roxis/percs in the last 6 or 7 years and I agree with everything except the part about subs being easier to quit than other opioids.
> 
> In my experience it was harder to cold turkey from 2 mg of sub per day after months of the same dose, than it was to quit a 320 mg a day oxy habit cold turkey. You have to wean all the way down to .125 mg then start skipping days in between doses or else you will go through just as hard of WD's as you would from any other opiate (in my experience sub WD is much worse and lasts about twice as long).
> 
> ...


IV is by definition the highest bioavailability. It's a measure of what percentage of the drug makes it to the bloodstream. 

I wish I reacted better to sub, but it made heroin look like a fucking laxative. Very uncool.


----------



## sonar (Aug 17, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> IV is by definition the highest bioavailability. It's a measure of what percentage of the drug makes it to the bloodstream.
> 
> I wish I reacted better to sub, but it made heroin look like a fucking laxative. Very uncool.


A lot of people complain of that. You were probably on too high of a dose. Depending on the habit 8-16mg might be a good place to start off, but 2-4mg is where you want to be maintenance wise.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2012)

I was only taking 4mg and it was still terrible. I firmly agree that less is more with bupe. You only need enough to blockade the my receptor. Adding more than that is just causing you to have unwanted side effects.


----------



## match box (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi 2fast92 good luck I have nothing to add these guys know way more then I do.I do understand the opiates I have the same problem I like them too much. I didn't like the sub but I was only taking 2 mg does. I don't like the auto save on here. Any way good luck I hope you can find something that helps ya.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Aug 18, 2012)

get the fuck off the subs while you still can...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 18, 2012)

What's wrong with being on Subs long term? It actually has positive antidepressant qualities as well as keeping him from using other opioids. Opioids don't damage the body in anyway. The things that make dope bad for you are mainly shit it is cut with and the bullshit you go through acquiring it through the black market. Sub will always be available. It's his choice and his alone to stay on it or taper off. It's not hard to slowly taper on bupe.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 19, 2012)

shoot it up I know of plenty junkies who boot that shit but I don't even like suboxon I would rather do a bag of dope


----------



## 2fast92 (Aug 19, 2012)

i don't wanna shoot it but I would consider snorting it. How would I go about doing that with a sublingual strip?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 19, 2012)

Dissolve it in the smallest amount of water you can and dose it by dropping it into your nose. 
Or you could get some dry ice and acetone and freeze it to -78°C and then crush it.


----------



## silusbotwin (Aug 19, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> i don't wanna shoot it but I would consider snorting it. How would I go about doing that with a sublingual strip?


I just ut off a sliver at whatever size I plan to dose and I take two razor blades and chop up tyhe small sliver into as many pieces as you can, then just toot it. Just try not to snort it down your throat. If you get a drain that means you're wasting it. You should keep it in the nasal cavity for at least 10-15 minutes before draining. It might sound difficult but it's actually super easy and I've noticed that surprisingly the strips seem much stronger than the tab powder when you toot it. Good luck and god speed! lol


----------



## sonar (Aug 19, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> i don't wanna shoot it but I would consider snorting it. How would I go about doing that with a sublingual strip?


Don't waste you time trying to chop those little strips up and trying to take them up the nose. Up the ass is the way to go. Suboxone is very expensive and it's almost twice as strong that way.


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 21, 2012)

Go buy a bottle of robitussin (blue kind, green is okay but may make you nauseous), chug the whole thing, make sure its 3-4 oz. Then take one dose of the sub. Seeriously, you wont be dissapointed. Medium dose of dxm with regular dose of opiate or sub and you will feel the most amazing youve ever felt. Get some bud too


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> i don't wanna shoot it but I would consider snorting it. How would I go about doing that with a sublingual strip?


i dont no much bout the drug but in the uk we get mainly sublingul tablets, sublingual does mean to put in under your tongue doesnt it? people just crush the tablets and sniff them.

i swapped a load of 2mg subutex for a small amount of weed recently dunno why? they are not my thing but i was bored the other night and had 1 fuck that shit i felt rough! wasnt a enjoyable buzz now i no they are for getting off gear/dope but i thought morphine pill must be a decent high it wasnt with no tolerance lol

any1 wana swap em back? lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 22, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Go buy a bottle of robitussin (blue kind, green is okay but may make you nauseous), chug the whole thing, make sure its 3-4 oz. Then take one dose of the sub. Seeriously, you wont be dissapointed. Medium dose of dxm with regular dose of opiate or sub and you will feel the most amazing youve ever felt. Get some bud too


..........


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 22, 2012)

> *
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh dont be a pussy now
Shits fun


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 22, 2012)

I cant do suboxone I had a room mate that use to get those little orange ones and I would take a 1/4 of one and vomit all night. I tried it more then once same effect everytime..


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2012)

Well that's 2mg of bupe which is a pretty heavy dose if you're not tolerant. Consider the formulation used for pain in Europe is 0.2mg and is about as strong as a 5mg oxy or 10mg morphine tab. So that's like taking 50mg of oxy.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 23, 2012)

This is a little more preachy than I like to get but because of what opiates put me through ill chime in. I have a love hate relationship with subs. When I was shooting dope I used subs for 3 days and got through withdraw like a charm. But I been through rehab a few times and people get bad on that shit. Like people said people shoot it up and the withdrawal is horrible. And if your on a suboxone maintenance program from a doc they'll keep u on it for as long as you'll pay em. And your still living in the grips of physical chemical dependency. Its ur life and I don't judge u or think less of u but I promise you it will get u just as bad as whatever u were doing. Most of us on this thread sound like we have had opiate problems so we know how bad it gets. Not hating but from what I went thru pharmaceuticals and hard drugs are fuckin wack. Don't live your life as a slave to that shit man. Good luck and please be careful


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Well that's 2mg of bupe which is a pretty heavy dose if you're not tolerant. Consider the formulation used for pain in Europe is 0.2mg and is about as strong as a 5mg oxy or 10mg morphine tab. So that's like taking 50mg of oxy.


i didnt crush the pill and sniff i just put it under my tongue but fuck that the buzz wasnt enjoyable and i was sick loads, ive taken oxys quite a few times tho, its a pretty rare drug in the uk oxycontin but i have had them mostly 40mg i never bothered with sniffing or anything else just swallowed the 40s not even licked the time release of of nothing and i really enjoy the oxy buzz its lovely also never been sick of a 40?

i will admit tho i did od bad of oxy when i was younger, was sniffing coke all day and taking valium and during the time was taking 20mg oxycontin not really noing what they was back then, anyway i had taked 4-5 20mg threw the day but the coke was good and ontop of the valium i carnt really say i felt it that much, towards the end of the night i had a 80mg oxy i had saved, after taking that i dont remember much more apart from waking up in hospital.

i no its abit of druggie story and NOT adviced was a good few years ago and i have calmed down.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 23, 2012)

Just taking a 40mg OC without crushing it means the dose is spread out over a long time. 
Benzos, blow and opioids sounds like a pretty good recipe for a hospital or morgue visit. You're lucky someone got you to the hospital. Benzos and opioids are a famously lethal combo and coke and opioids have a metabolic issue that increases toxicity as well.


----------



## tokempole (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to ready your post, man I get the same other than xans. Thanks for the thread and everyones input


----------



## high|hgih (Aug 24, 2012)

> *
> 
> Just taking a 40mg OC without crushing it means the dose is spread out over a long time.
> Benzos, blow and opioids sounds like a pretty good recipe for a hospital or morgue visit. You're lucky someone got you to the hospital. Benzos and opioids are a famously lethal combo and coke and opioids have a metabolic issue that increases toxicity as well.​
> ...


Mixing coke with any opiates just makes me feel uneasy.. I used to do speedballs a lot with H and coke when I was younger and I don't even understand why... Its just asking for something bad


----------



## sonar (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't know we had so many past and present opiate users/abusers floating around here.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> So it'll be like a drug entema? hahahaha! They're pretty soluble as far as I know but I've only ever taken one sublingually. I just took 10mg 10 minutes ago with 6mg of xanax XR and I've got a six pack of budweiser. Gonna be a fun night. Celebrating my red fishing tournament win. I'm $1500.00 richer and have dinner for a week because of the tournament!


Buy a shit ton of Codeine, buddha, Acid and make your self stupid. It's worth it for those who have been on Cloud 9 know what I am talking about


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Opiates (Besides Codeine, Oxy's, and Morphine types shit) I think are shitty. They don't really give me a feeling what so ever unless I take alot of them, besides the ones I listed.


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Buy a shit ton of Codeine, buddha, Acid and make your self stupid. It's worth it for those who have been on Cloud 9 know what I am talking about


Try some angel dust with soem meth and then you'll know what Cloud 9 is ese
JK


----------



## Qu5z (Apr 17, 2020)

Skuxx said:


> I can personally vouch that kratom got me more high when I was on suboxone (but so did other opiates, just not AS high, and it's a waste). The withdrawals from subs varies from person to person.... but the general consensus is that the withdrawal is less intense than other opioids, but lasts much longer. It laster over a month for me. You can't just say the w/d from suboxone "is nothing". That's nonsense. Also, most people already know you can IV subs.
> 
> The only time I went into precipitate w/d was when I used an oxy or something, then used a suoxone without waiting long enough. And it's no fun. Way more edgy than regular w/d. You don't have to worry about precipitated w/d if you do a suboxone... then do an oxy a couple hours later.


No that was either placebo or some other potentiator, because naloxone would clear the receptors of anything not fast enough binding like buprenorphine or fentanyl, which includes the alkaloids in Kratom because they work on the exact same receptors and are not fast binding. Unless you had subutex but even that would just barely experience a change from the kratom due to the strength of it


----------



## Qu5z (Apr 17, 2020)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Opiates (Besides Codeine, Oxy's, and Morphine types shit) I think are shitty. They don't really give me a feeling what so ever unless I take alot of them, besides the ones I listed.


Those are literally all opiates except synthetic ones, which tramadol is the only synthetic that sucks. Buprenorphine is over 100x the strength of morphine and fentanyl is even stronger by a margin


----------

